# Fletching hitting riser



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

The bow is shooting good, maybe the easy way is to get some low profile vanes?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rotate your nock to put the cock vane at 2 o'clock position.


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

vito9999 said:


> Rotate your nock to put the cock vane at 2 o'clock position.


I'd tryed that, but then it hits the rest arm..


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe you could trim your vanes just a little bit. Or have them refletched with the right vanes


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

I'v been thinking about this.. , i think i will set the rest where it need to be(sideways) , re-tune the bow first with a draw lenght test with bare shafts to see if that does it, and end it( if needed) with some twists on the yokes to get the bs hitting with fletched. 
I think i got stuck in my old habit with setting rest in center with the shelfmarks on the pse riser. Then walkback tune, then bs tune.. 
I now skip the walkback, and go right on to bareshafts.. Then we will see where the rest setting ends...


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

Moved the rest 1/16 to the left, shortened the drawlenght to get the fletched hit with bare shafts, and a half twist of the right yoke, and there it is... Bare hafts hitting with fletched at 20. Sighted then in at 40, still hits center at 20(horisontal)!

Done.


----------

